# Early Stingray sissy bar questions



## slmdbus (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey I have a few different styles of 64 style persons sissy bars and was curious if anyone had any info regarding changes.

The first has small crimp and round holes at the bottom and the stamp is horizontal.

The second has a longer crimp and more rectangular holes and the stamp is vertical.

And the third has the small crimp with rectangular holes and horizontal stamp.
Just curious if they were different for deluxe or earlier 64 vs later 64.?
Any info would be awesome, thanks


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Then there is a NO crimp where the Q bolts go. I think that was made in Japan.


----------



## slmdbus (Dec 14, 2016)

n2stuff said:


> Then there is a NO crimp where the Q bolts go. I think that was made in Japan.




Actually I think the 63 and early 64s were non crimped persons.


----------



## professor72 (Dec 20, 2016)

I have a few variations of these, I'll see if I have time to get some photos. I have a 1963 non-crimped style that has persons and patent pending stamps. I also have a couple like these shown and I fairly sure I have a persons one similarly stamped but in a round back, not the square. I'm no expert in them, by I do like the early musckebikes. I'd say the variations are simply changes in matching in processes or placed willl trying to keep up with demand at the time.


----------



## professor72 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here are the ones I have, and please this is just for information, they are not for sale. 
First is the 63 uncrimped style-





 

And the later 64 up crimped style. I have a few of these and they all looked the same where they are crimped and stamped.


----------

